

Apache Flink: Juggling with Bits and Bytes - mxmxm
http://flink.apache.org/news/2015/05/11/Juggling-with-Bits-and-Bytes.html

======
gopalv
Flink is pretty neat and it didn't feel like an "all or nothing" monolithic
chunk when I played with it.

The page based inner loop makes it very predictable when it does data
operations - they were doing this early last year and this mechanism made it
very cpu cache friendly & didn't trigger the massive GC pauses.

I was playing with Flink a bit earlier, because Flink can be integrated into
Tez, so that Tez could do DAG scheduling while Flink ran with its inner loops
on turbo.

That inner loop can edge out even hand-written java code I wrote for page-rank
(delta iterations are nice).

------
jtagx
Great post detailing how Flink is managing data within the JVM and
implementing internal operators (hashing, sorting, ..) working with that
serialized data. I also like the performance analysis in the post.

